# Hedgehog-themed recipes?



## Katten (May 10, 2014)

I want to make some hedgehog-themed foods for Christmas eve~

So far I've thought of: 

- hedgehog gingersnaps (I can buy a cookie cutter.)
- hedgehog meatballs (meatballs with spikes and cute little faces -- not sure how I am going to accomplish this)

Gimme ideas!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2014)

What a cute idea!

Try this: http://www.babble.com/best-recipes/13-adorable-hedgehog-sweets-and-treats/

Some of these might require more work/artistic ability than others


----------



## CoffeeKat (Jan 15, 2014)

This is my favorite :lol:


----------



## Pandamom (May 23, 2014)

CoffeeKat that is hilarious! And totally what mine would look like if I attempted it! Lol


----------



## Katten (May 10, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> What a cute idea!
> 
> Try this: http://www.babble.com/best-recipes/13-adorable-hedgehog-sweets-and-treats/
> 
> Some of these might require more work/artistic ability than others


That's perfect! Those hedgie rice crispie squares omg! That's exactly what I want to make! <3


----------

